# New Scientist magazine's special issue on SF



## Anthony G Williams (Nov 15, 2008)

Like the title says - here: Science fiction special: The future of a genre - 12 November 2008 - New Scientist


----------



## Scifi fan (Nov 20, 2008)

I haven't kept up on my science fiction lately, but it seems to be in the doldrums. There was a resurgence in the late 80's and 90's, due to Star Trek: The Next Generation and, then, the re release of the original Star Wars Trilogy. The Mars series and cypberpunk movements also helped, and, for awhile, science fiction was part of the mainstream and respectable.

This new millenium is, however, a different matter. There's no Star Trek series to excite anyone, and the movies seem pretty boring - same with Star Wars. The books coming out on the various sub genres also don't excite very much. In other words, science fiction is in the doldrums.

We need a new Golden Age of Science Fiction, with a series of authors with the calibre of Isaac Asimov, Heinlein, and Clarke. But, as far as I can see, there's no one like that on the horizon.


----------

